# Strong lifts 5×5



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

Who here has done stronglifts 5×5 and what was your results like?

Cheers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Im about 8/9 weeks into it, I find its great. Really recommend it if you're debating starting it!


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

liam1712 said:


> Who here has done stronglifts 5×5 and what was your results like?
> 
> Cheers


I've been doing a modified version of it for about 2 months after about 9 months of body part splits and honestly feel like I've made better gains in these 2 than those 9! I only wish I'd done it in the first place rather than starting on splits

Are you on it or looking to do it?


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

couchwarrior said:


> I've been doing a modified version of it for about 2 months after about 9 months of body part splits and honestly feel like I've made better gains in these 2 than those 9! I only wish I'd done it in the first place rather than starting on splits
> 
> Are you on it or looking to do it?


Yeah im looking at doing it, what's your modified version like?


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

liam1712 said:


> Yeah im looking at doing it, what's your modified version like?


It's the ice cream fitness 5x5. Search it on YouTube mate, I like it as it's a bit more volume than the stronglifts


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

liam1712 said:


> Yeah im looking at doing it, what's your modified version like?


----------



## Moles (Jul 10, 2010)

On week 2 now liking it quite a lot the workouts are very knackering! Wish I started a bit less weight.. I took 60% of my 1rms but feel I'm gonna max out within a few weeks on squats


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

Moles said:


> On week 2 now liking it quite a lot the workouts are very knackering! Wish I started a bit less weight.. I took 60% of my 1rms but feel I'm gonna max out within a few weeks on squats


Have you modified it in any way?

And what do you normally do on days off?


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm about 7 weeks in maybe

I just add dips and heavy hammer curls in.

3x8

I have a back injury so swapped bent over row for t-bar rows


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

In week 7. Squat has gone from 80 kg to 125 kg. Bench 75 to 82.5. BB Row 60 to 75. OHP 35 to 47.5 and DL 100 to 135. All 5x5 of course. Eating loads and belly growing a bit...finding it hard to get any cardio in on account of wanting rest on rest days.


----------



## Moles (Jul 10, 2010)

liam1712 said:


> Have you modified it in any way?
> 
> And what do you normally do on days off?


Do a HIT skip and 40 min fast incline walk on days off and yeh I've added in an assistance exercise each day whatever I'm feeling shrugs, dips, chin ups etc. gonna give it a go another month. Feeling quite solid and I don't have my usual shoulder pains and niggles from a 5 day split


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

It's all about ice cream fitness 5x5. Absolutely love it but I'm weak tbh;

Bench 65kg

Squat 100kg

Dead 120kg

Lifts going up nicely though just not every session.


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah was going to start with stronglifts then once im a bit stronger going to move onto advancwd 5×5


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

I used SL 5x5 when i first started going to the gym.

Used it 10 months untill I couldnt push any more weight.

Started with just the bar as I was a noob.

By the end of SL 5x5 it got me to a 130kg x 5 Squat, 80kg x 4 Bench and a 125kg x 5 Deadlift.

Moved to Bill Starr's Intermediate, 12 weeks in and im now on a 140kg x 5 Squat, 85kg x 5 Bench and 145kg x 5 Deadlift.


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

hi

im still on it for just over a year now.

you need to read the 5x5 report a few times to understand what the program is about. for experienced gym goers, it goes against the normal body building routines. in fact, its a powerlifting course. my opinion: its the best routine out there! i've smashed personal bests i've never ever thought i would acheive. some stats for you (everybody reacts different to the program)

squats:started with empty bar, last weds (9/4/14) i hit 160kg, my all time personal best

deadlifting: 150kg

bench press: (ive never been strong on this) 95kg

Overhead press: 70kg

row: 90kg

in order to get the best out of the program, follow the report to the letter! the people that fail the program, simply did not follow it word for word

good luck


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Im currently doing this stronglifts 5x5. Been on it for about 6 months. Ive deloaded a couple of times and making good progress in all areas. Currently

squat 130k

ohp 57.5k

deadlift 160k

bench 95k I have benched 100kx1 a couple of times which was one of my personal targets

pendlay rows 90k


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

What have people seen in terms of size gains on 5x5?


----------



## own1997 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sway12 said:


> What have people seen in terms of size gains on 5x5?


x2... Looking to start this routine


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Sway12 said:


> What have people seen in terms of size gains on 5x5?


I started at 79kg been doing a slow bulk for the past year and now im 90kg, not all muscle, id say a good 80-85% is muscle gain.


----------



## Gaijin (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey,

Ive been on a modified version of this programme for a few months now as i try n bulk up.

Its really good if you attack it in a proper way i.e not being scared to go up in small incriments at a time and using the 1.25 kg plates and not letting all the staring from the regulars get to you lol.

ive come on significantly strength wise:

Bench 120kg for 5x5

deadlift 180 for 5x5

squat 140 5x5

bentover row 85 for 5x5

I also aim to have at least one week were i just do 1rm each month just to push that extra limit.

All the best with the programme and remember and eat like a beast to build to beast


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I started it about 12 weeks ago but loose interest often and do a 5 day split some weeks.

Although yesterday I manage 100kg squat. Was please

My bench is absolutely terrible. So working my chest in different ways so account for a rotator cuff injury 

OHP is 45kg

Dead lift 120kg

Row don't do, back injury so do seated rows and t-bar rows instead


----------

